# Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????



## DWDW (11. Januar 2006)

#h    Hallo liebe Dorschangler ,


ich habe da eine Frage , die sich vielleicht der ein oder andere Dorschangel-neuling auch schon mal gestellt hat . Und zwar gigt es in den 
Angelgeschäften so eine Pilker , die sich sowohl in der Farbe , Form und im Gewicht ähneln -- jedoch nicht im Preis . Da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede .
         ;+  Meine Frage : Gibt es wirklich so große Qualitätsunterschiede ? Läuft und fängt ein günstigerer langsam sinkender Sängerpilker nicht genauso gut wie der treurere langsam sinkende von Eisele ? Ist es dem Dorsch nicht egal welche Pilkermarke man ihm anbietet ? 

Bitte schildert eure Erfahrungswerte und Meinungen .

                                                                  #6 Danke schön !


----------



## schwedenklausi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

ich bin ein eisele fan.90 % meiner pilker sind von eisele,der rest ist bergmann
schwedenklausi


----------



## Pete (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

dem dorsch ist die farbe des pilkers eigentlich egal...wissenschaftliche untersuchungen an verschiedenen meeresbiologischen institute haben gezeigt, dass fische nur begrenzt farbräume im hell-dunkel-bereich wahrnehmen können...entscheidend sind sink- und führungsverhalten...weit mehr als übers auge nehmen fische über die seitenlinie auf...da ist es schon interessant, ob mein köder eher taumelnde bewegungen macht oder schnurstraks zum boden knallt...aber auch die aufwärtsbewegung und das reagieren des pilkers locken die fische auf besondere weise...der evtl. eingesetzte beifänger dient dabei eher den futterneid der fische zu stimulieren...

es gibt tage, da fängt neben mir einer permanent auf grüngold-schwarz, während ich grün-silber probiere und nix geht...und ich mir denke...so viel anders is meiner doch gar nicht...aber nein, auch die zusammensetzung an graustufen kann entscheidend über erfolg oder misserfolg sein...


gewicht, form und sinkverhalten sowie die aktion des anglers sind demnach die entscheidenden kriterien für den erfolg...zudem sollten sowohl kontrastreiche farben, als auch kontrastarme farbzusammenstellungen dabei sein...

eine gute mischung innerhalb der genannten kriterien sollte demnach immer in die kiste kommen...


----------



## DWDW (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Das mit verschiedenen Köderführungen und Eigenbewegungen der PILKER  habe ich schon gelesen ; aber meint Ihr das ein günstigerer Pilker genau die gleichen oder ähnlich guten Eigenbewegungen macht wie die teuren von Eisele ? Sie sehen wie gesagt ja alle identisch aus .
                                                                     |kopfkrat


----------



## hochseefranke (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Eisele sind auch meiner Meinung nach gute Pilker.
Habs jedoch in diesem Jahr im November mal mit einem 75 gr. Pilker aus dem Baumarkt (!) auf der Ostsee probiert und habe auch mit diesem gut gefangen.


----------



## Hansi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Auch ein preiswerter Pilker kann gute Laufeigenschaften im Wasser haben und dem Dorsch ist der Hersteller nun wirklich sch....egal. nur wirst du bei "Billigpilkern" meiner Erfahrung nach den Originaldrilling und ggf. den Sprengring austauschen müssen. Meist blättert die Farbe auch nach wenigen Salzwasserkontakten ab. Fazit : wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt (oder hat ein Ersatzteillager im Keller).


----------



## MetalMen (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Also bei Pilkern bin ich auch sehr wählerisch, denn mit billigen Modellen habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Zumal rosten die Einzelteile meist sehr schnell (Sprengring und Drilling) und müssen ausgetauscht werden, zum anderen vertraue ich zu meist nicht auf deren Laufeigenschaften. Ich fische hauptsätzlich mit Pilkern der Fabrikate Eisele und Kieler Blitz. Es gibt auch Tage, an denen es den Dorschen wirklich total egal ist, was da am Ende der Schnur baumelt, sie stürzen sich einfach auf alles, was sich bewegt. Allerdings ist das meines Erachtens die absolute Ausnahme. 
Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!!!


----------



## Mirco (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Moin,

Pilker bis 100 g für die normale - weniger Hängerträchtige - Ostseeangelei dürfen bei mir ruhig die teuren und damit qualitativ besseren (haltbareren) sein.

Wenn ich weiß, dass ich in hängerträchtigen Gebieten fische, kommen die billigen zum Einsatz. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich leider häufig nichtmal in die Verlegenheit mehr komme den Drilling und Sprengring zu ersetzen.

Sind, wie z. B. in Norge  Großfische zu erwarten, tausche ich natürlich immer vor dem Fischen Sprengring und Drilling gegen qualitativ hochwertigere aus.

Als Anfänger ist es immer schwierig und mit einem gewissen finanziellen Aufwand verbunden sich ein Grundsotiment zuzulegen.

Wenn man bei der Sache bleibt, sammeln sich mit den Jahren etliche Pilker an. Dann kann man sich auch überlegen ob man diese nicht sogar selbst herstellt.


----------



## aal-andy (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

ich war letzes jahr das erstemal auf fehmarn zum dorchpilken, habe mich vorher auch verrückt gemacht, welche farbe, welche form usw... als ich dann die teile von unserem skipper gesehen habe, bin ich fast umgefallen, der hat nämlich die meisten dorsche von uns gezogen, und das mit total verrosteten ehemals silbernen blinkern, der sagte uns auch das der lauf des köders ausschlaggebend ist. wir standen dort mit unseren high-tech vorfächern inklusive beifängern und diverser pilker, seine worte zu unserer ausrüstung: lot misch in ruh mit de neumodische Quatsch, isch bin hä zum fische fangen. Hat er auch. Welche uns allen aber dennoch viel Fisch brachten, waren die Pilker von www.gigafish.de .


----------



## Carptigers (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Also habe auch ein paar Eiseles in der Kiste , fische jedoch lieber mit denen von Hakuma oder noch lieber denen von Blitz Pilker ,sind super verarbeitet und dennoch lange nicht so teuer wie Eisele... Guck mal hier...
http://www.blitz-pilker.de/html/frameset.html

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Der Angler fängt den Fisch - nicht der Köder.
Gilt in meinen Augen auch und gerade für die Pilkerei (an der Ostsee).

Auch in meinen Augen sind Laufeigenschaften des Pilkers wichtiger als die Farbe.

Was aber dazu kommt:
Je nach Ausrüstung des Anglers und seinem individuellen Pilkstil kann es total unterschiedlich sein, welcher Pilker denn nun gerade für diesen Angler der optimale ist. Das kann einm "Billigpilker" genauso sein wie der "Edel - Optimal - Immerfänger".

Denn in meinen Augen ist es das Wichtigste kontrolliert zu angeln.

Die Unterschiede in der Fangmenge verschiedener Angler resultieren in meinen Augen (zumindest meistens, Ausnahmen wird es immer geben) normalerweise aus der besseren oder schlechteren Köderkontrolle des Anglers, und dem individuell dazu passenden Pilker.

Ich halte Dorsche für ziemlich verfressene und auch futterneidische Tiere, die alles was in ihrem Sichbereich grob nach "fressbar" aussieht auch mal ins Maul nehmen - aber bei "nichtgefallen" genauso schnell wieder ausspucken.

Das heisst für mich:
Es kommt  darauf an den für den persönlichen Angelstil am besten zu kontrollierenden Pilker bei geringstmöglichem Gewicht, das mit der individuellen Ausrüstung bei der jeweiligen Tiefe/Strömungssituation noch zu kontrollieren ist.

Oder anders gesagt:
Während der eine Angler gut mit einem Kieler Blitz zurecht kommt, weil er ihn seit Jahren mit dem gleichen Gerät fischt und daher immer beurteilen kann was dere Pilker gerade unter Wasser macht ("volle Kontrolle") und daher auch viele Bisse mitkriegt, kann der gleiche Pilker bei einem anderen Angler 
"versagen", weil er ihn auf Grund seines Gerätes, der Montage oder Erfahrung nicht so optimal führen kann, dass er jederzeit die Kontrolle hat.

Wahrscheinlich hat der zweite Angler nicht viel weniger Bisse als der erste, er bekommt nur weniger mit und kann deswegen weniger verwerten.


----------



## Hansi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

@Thomas9904
genauso seh ich das allerdings auch.
Nur wird man bei einem zunächst billigem Pilker in der Regel zusätzliche Kosten für Drilling usw. haben.


----------



## Torskfisk (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Auch ich bin kein "Markenbewußter", ich versuch jeweils nach Tiefe und drift den für mich,bzw. meinen Angelstil vernünftigen Pilker zu finden. Dies gilt für´s solo Pilken genauso wie für das Jiggen. Auch hier muß man sehen wieviel Spiel den Jig´s eingehaucht werden muß damit es läuft. Farbe spielt aus meiner Sicht nur bis max. 12 Metern eine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*



> Nur wird man bei einem zunächst billigem Pilker in der Regel zusätzliche Kosten für Drilling usw. haben.


Fallen bei mir sowieso an, da ich die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken austauche (zur Zeit habe ich aber (leider) noch ne Ladung Drillinge aus "alten Zeiten" die ich zuerst "verbrauchen" muss).


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Eisele Pilker sind mir meist zu knallig und zu Spitz (Spitzkopf) ich angel fast nur Pilker um die 60-80g in der Ostsee von Solvkroken (JensenPilk) und noch Jumper von ka. müsste ich nachschaun. Also alles was wien Hering aussieht und mehr flach ist. In der Ostsee Vor Kühlungsborn angelt ein älterer Herr nur mit 1 euro Pilker einfach silbern aus Blei zwischen 50 und 90g und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das der mal schlecht gefangen hat!


----------



## Hansi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

@Thomas9904
Drilling gegen Einzelhaken ist mir ja aus Norge bekannt. Machst du das auch in der Ostsee ? Da sind doch kaum Hänger zu befürchten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Jo, aber die Dorsche hängen besser und kommen weniger im Drill ab, nicht wegen der Hänger.


----------



## Hansi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Pilker<->Drillingsgröße hat man ja im Gefühl. Welche Hakengrößen nutzt du denn bei den Einzelhaken ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Der Bogen vom (Einzel)Haken sollte so groß sein wie die des Drillings zusammen.


----------



## Hansi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Das ist hinzukriegen. Besten Dank für die Info.

Gruß Hansi


----------



## langelandsklaus (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Wenn ich dann mal Pilke, nehme ich immer die Speedy Pilker - die sind meiner Meinung nach, wenn ich das mal mit meinen Mitanglern und deren Ködern an Bord vergleiche , am fängigsten


----------



## Barbenfreak (7. April 2007)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

ich verwende die pilker von eisele und alle möglichen farben ich probiere es einfach aus und wenn sie auf eine farbe besonders beissen verwende ich den natürlich 


gehe morgen wieder auf die ostsee um ein paar zu fangen


Petri Heil wünscht barbenfreak


----------



## Charly_Brown (8. April 2007)

*AW: Pilker - aber welcher Hersteller ????*

Also ich fische SPRO, Jenzi oder Sänger (heißen die so?). Die kosten so zwischen 1,50 und 2,50 Euro, haben eine sehr haltbare Lackierung und meistens auch gute Drillinge.

Bei den Farben nehme ich das was mit gerade gefällt.


----------

